# Environmental exam is changing in 2011!!!!



## nostradumbass (May 5, 2010)

I saw this on the NCEES website today. It has a whole bunch of other stuff that's taking place for the October exam, so I would advise you to click on the link and take a look. However, specifically for the Environmental PE exam,

Changes effective with the April 2011 administration

Environmental PE exam

Beginning with the April 2011 administration, the Environmental PE exam will have revised specifications. The new specification will be posted on ncees.org after the October 2010 administration.


----------



## Dleg (May 6, 2010)

Interesting. This could be the end of useful advice from me and those other of us who have taken the "old" exam!

I hope they are adding in some of the "missing" subjects like stormwater quality and erosion control and onsite wastewater treatment.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2010)

I'm 4+ years detached from the exam at this point. My usefulness in giving exam advice is prety vague at this point anyway.

If they revamp it, I'll be just a total spammer who won't be able to help.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 6, 2010)

Dleg said:


> ...I hope they are adding in some of the "missing" subjects like stormwater quality ...


I hope not. The passing rate will drop precipitously. My understanding is that only a handful of engineers can wrap their heads around stormwater management/quality, with the epicenter of knowledge on the subject being located in central Florida.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2010)

^I hope they grandfather us in, for our sake!



> The passing rate will drop *precipitously*.


Worst pun of the day award winner!


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 6, 2010)

Thank you. I try.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2010)

As punishment, we shall send you to central FL, and make you learn the ways of stormwater modeling from the assmaster.


----------



## jasonrlight (Jun 3, 2010)

nostradumbass said:


> I saw this on the NCEES website today. It has a whole bunch of other stuff that's taking place for the October exam, so I would advise you to click on the link and take a look. However, specifically for the Environmental PE exam,
> Changes effective with the April 2011 administration
> 
> Environmental PE exam
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Fortunately, I passed and don't have to take it again, but I have collegues taking the exam and I'll let them know.


----------



## GTjoy (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up (FYI the link you provided is not working for me).

I'm glad I already took the exam! I am curious what made them change it. Perhaps they saw the repeatedly high(er) pass rates and thought the exam was too easy?


----------



## Stokey (Jul 5, 2010)

GTjoy said:


> Thanks for the heads up (FYI the link you provided is not working for me).
> I'm glad I already took the exam! I am curious what made them change it. Perhaps they saw the repeatedly high(er) pass rates and thought the exam was too easy?


I took the exam twice (2008 and 2009) and from my experience I thought NCEES needed to update the spec to better match what shows up on the exam. I wonder if the afternoon will be a specific discipline area like the other exams...?


----------



## bbrams (Jul 6, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > ...I hope they are adding in some of the "missing" subjects like stormwater quality ...
> ...


Really? Central Florida? I work in for a state agency in Florida reviewing permits, and yeah I do stormwater modeling on a daily basis. To me it is pretty simple. My prior experience was working in the private sector in Maryland where I also did stormwater modeling, but it wawsn't as intense as what I do in Florida. I also learned stormwater modeling in an Environmental Engineering course at Purdue University.

I guess I am kind of being ignorant here, but is there really not much stormwater modeling in other states or does Florida really have such higher standards? Since living here I never thought Florida had high standards for anything.

Of course I'll really see how the world works when I move to Illinois in a couple weeks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2010)

^There's a running gag here about a former member who was banned a couple years back.

He thought he was God's gift to engineering and opened his own one man company in Florida. He claimed SW modeling was the hardest task in civil engineering and that only a few could do it.


----------



## bbrams (Jul 6, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> ^There's a running gag here about a former member who was banned a couple years back.
> He thought he was God's gift to engineering and opened his own one man company in Florida. He claimed SW modeling was the hardest task in civil engineering and that only a few could do it.


hahahahahahaha. That is an amazing story, and I am glad this is the explanation instead of me sitting here thinking that I was special for some reason. I guess I've had the perfect training.

What was this engineers name? There is a good chance that I may have reviewed his work if his firm is in central Florida.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 6, 2010)

Look up "Orlando's finest and most prestigious civil engineering firm" if you are interested in hearing more about this individual.


----------



## nostradumbass (Jul 7, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Look up "Orlando's finest and most prestigious civil engineering firm" if you are interested in hearing more about this individual.


do you evr just drop him an email saying "Nope, you're still banned!"??


----------



## klk (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow! I didn't really expect that to really work! What a tool!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 14, 2010)

^The truth is weirder than fiction sometimes.

That's dude is a major league clownpuncher.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

The guy was more than just a total tool - he was downright malicious. He was the first member of EB.com to become perma-banned out of a membership of maybe a handful.

Interesting about the exam specifications changing. I have a friend re-taking in October 2010.

JR


----------

